# Links



## QQQQQ966 (9. März 2009)

Hi
ich möchte einen link erstellen der mehrere in Tabs öffnet
das sollte am besten ohne js funzen.
ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das machbar ist aber ich weiß nicht wie.
PS: google.de hat mir bisher nicht geholfen, deswegen frage ich hier


----------



## dot (9. März 2009)

Ohne JS sehe ich da keine grosze Chance


----------



## QQQQQ966 (9. März 2009)

hmm
das problem ist dass ich das in ein forum mit BBCode einfügen möchte.
ich weiß nicht wie ich da js einbinden soll


----------



## Snade (9. März 2009)

über nen link der zu nehm link geht vieleicht ?


----------



## QQQQQ966 (9. März 2009)

das sieht dann wie aus?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (10. März 2009)

Soll das hier ne Anleitung zum Forum-Spamen werden, oder was??!!


----------



## QQQQQ966 (10. März 2009)

nein
ich möchte in einem Forum einen link erstellen der auf viele weitere verweist.
das möchten alle da 
da hat also keiner was dagegen


----------



## Snade (10. März 2009)

QQQQQ966 schrieb:


> das sieht dann wie aus?


öhm.. ein Link der einen anderen aufruft der dann dein javascript(oder ähnliches) aufruft.


----------



## QQQQQ966 (10. März 2009)

ok
können das dann auch andere nutzen oder nur die, die das JavaScript haben?
und könntest du so freundlich sein ein beispiel zu schreiben danke


----------



## QQQQQ966 (10. März 2009)

ok
habe mich umentschieden 
werde es doch über html und javascript machen
aber könnten mir bitte mal jemand eine beispielseite schreiben die popups öffnet die mehr als eine seite verlinken  habs mal ersuch aber irgendiwe funzt das nicht


> <html>
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
> <title>Popups</title>
> ...


----------



## QQQQQ966 (12. März 2009)

dauert es so lange sowas zu schreiben oder überlegt ihr noch xD


----------



## k-b (13. März 2009)

QQQQQ966 schrieb:


> dauert es so lange sowas zu schreiben oder überlegt ihr noch xD


Ich denke mit so einem frechen Ton wird dir niemand helfen wollen. Und solange man nicht bezahlt, ist man auch nicht in der Position Forderungen zu stellen.


Dein Beispiel wird wohl nicht funktionieren weil du die Funktionen nur definierst, aber nirgends aufrufst.


----------



## QQQQQ966 (13. März 2009)

tut mir leid wenn es so rüber gekommen ist aber es war nicht frech gemeint.
weil wenn ich es mir mit euch verscherze werde ich nie eine lösung finden 
also es tut mir nochmal leid 
du sprichst von aufrufen
muss ich dann einen befehl eigenben, der auf diese funktion verweist?


----------



## k-b (13. März 2009)

Es reicht einfach nur die Funktion(en) aufzurufen bei onload um sie auszuführen. Ob sie vollständig korrekt sind, hab ich allerdings noch nicht überprüft


----------



## QQQQQ966 (13. März 2009)

wenn ich mehrere aufrufen möchte dann muss ich die wie trennen?
durch ein & durch , oder ; ???


----------



## QQQQQ966 (13. März 2009)

> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC>
> <html>
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
> ...


habe es mal so probiert
aber so öffnet sich nur t-online 
siehst du das problem?


----------



## k-b (13. März 2009)

Also da hättest du auch eine JAvascript-Referenz bemühen können und hättest nicht erst auf eine Antwort hier warten müssen.. 


<body onload="openWindow();openWindow1();" >

um beide Funktionen aufzurufen.


----------



## QQQQQ966 (13. März 2009)

habs mal so geändert


> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC>
> <html>
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
> ...


dummerweise öffnet sich jetzt nur noch ebay


----------



## k-b (14. März 2009)

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC>
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>HTML</title>
</head>

<body onload="window.open('http://t-online.de','width=300,height=300,left=100,top=100, menubar=no,status=no,scrollbars,resizable,toolbar= no,hotkeys,location=no');window.open('http://ebay.de','width=300,height=300,left=100,top=100,me nubar=no,status=no,scrollbars,resizable,toolbar=no ,hotkeys,location=no');" >
</body>
</html>
```
geht das? Wenn nicht, scheint es sich um ein Problem bei deinen Funktionsaufrufen an sich zu handeln. Einen einzigen Methodenaufruf in eine eigene Funktion auszulagern ist btw auch etwas overkill


----------



## QQQQQ966 (14. März 2009)

:-* 
funzt suuper 
danke 
nach dem selben muster habe ich eine weitere seite hinzugefügt.
jetzt öffnet sich aber nur die erste und die letzte seite

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC>
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>HTML</title>
</head>

<body onload="window.open('http://t-online.de','width=300,height=300,left=100,top=100, menubar=no,status=no,scrollbars,resizable,toolbar= no,hotkeys,location=no');window.open('http://ebay.de','width=300,height=300,left=100,top=100,me nubar=no,status=no,scrollbars,resizable,toolbar=no ,hotkeys,location=no'); window.open('http://pcgh.de','width=300,height=300,left=100,top=100,me nubar=no,status=no,scrollbars,resizable,toolbar=no ,hotkeys,location=no');" >
</body>
</html>
```


----------

